# Vote for the Conservation of the Glorieta



## treegod (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello,
I'm a member of an association in Spain, working for the conservation and improvement of habitats and biodiversity. One of our projects is the conservation of the Glorieta Stream for which we could recieve funding from EOCA (European Outdoor Conservation Association). But that depends on a public vote, your vote!
Please, go visit this page and vote for the Glorieta, thanks: www.assoc-cen.org/Glorieta_eng.php

Please, forward this message to all your contacts, including colleagues, friends, family, social networks and media. Every single vote is important!
Information about the association here: www.assoc-cen.org/index_eng.php

Many thanks.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 31, 2014)

voting is concluded for this project.



> Voting will start at 00.01 (GMT) on 17th March and will end at 12.00 midday (GMT) on 31st March.


----------



## treegod (Apr 6, 2014)

In the end we didn't get enough votes, but if we'd had a day or two more, I think we would have done it. The top one was slowly increasing, but we were catching up fast, just not in time.

The project for the Glorieta goes on with or without this funding, so it's not a complete loss. Also, one of the objectives has been achieved through this: raising environmental awareness in general and of the Glorieta in particular.

On behalf of CEN, thank you all for your efforts of voting and passing along the message. It's very much appreciated.


----------

